# Would you be MAD!!!



## tightlines (Feb 20, 2005)

My nephew and I were on a lake 2 weekends ago and were catching a lot of nice crappies. A CO came by to check our license and limit. He made the statement to us that we were the only ones that had a nice catch that weekend. We had around 50 nice crappies.Went back this weekend only to find this CO and his freind had set there permenant up exactly on our GPS marked spot. Needless to say I was not impressed. He happened to knock on our door about 10 minutes after I had learned who's house was set up there. He showed up at the wrong time. He addmitted it was he and a friend that were set up there. I preceded to tell him that I thought that what he had done was a total mis-use of his authority as a "conservation officer". What gave this jerk the right to go around and check everyone out and then use that info to capatalize the hot spots. Another buddy of mine was along and he then proceded to let this CO know how disappointed he felt about his ethics as a CO. I personally believe that a CO should be held up to a higher set of standards than what this clown was portraying. He was squirming and acting as though he was a kid that just got caught stealing. He also had such an awful disposition that just looking at the smirk on his face made us more angry.After chewing on him the only thing he could say was quote" I didn't violate any laws did I?" I have the utmost respect and always have for CO's, but after that statement I told this jerk to get the hell out of my fish house right now. I had to as I was really close to poping him in the nose. I thought I was gonna have to hold my buddy back. I for one think it is totally unethical for a CO to use his position to search for the hot spots. I realize he has just as much right to hunt and fish as the next guy, but like I said, he should be held to a higher set of ethics than what he displayed. It wouldn't have been so bad if he would have been decent about the episode, but he was an arrogant little punk about the whole deal. We had drilled a lot of holes and searched to find this spot, and for this guy to do what he did sucks. Would you be ticked off, or did he have the right to do this? Where do you weigh in on this issue? 
tightlines


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Sure he has the right, but hes also an *** for doing it. I wouldn't feel terrible spray painting something nasty on the side of his permenate.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I'd be ticked off, but depending on what kinda house you have maybe you should have left your house there.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

The co was doing his job. You moved your house. He has as much right to that spot as you do. On the second weekend he was a regular fisherman just like you. Try getting up a little earlier.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i see where everyone is comming from but, if ur a CO and are checking ppl like they do it is kinda like stealing all the work u did to find that hot spot. IMO it didnt seem right.


----------



## tightlines (Feb 20, 2005)

Old hunter. I quess it should have been pointed out that he moved his house in ther the next day and it's been sitting there since. How would you feel if a CO was checking an entire lake you were fishing, found your hot spot by using his authority as a CO and then set up a permenant house on YOUR hot spot after you left and let it sit there for 2 weeks. Don't tell me you wouldn't be just a little ticked off. BTW, he didn't fish it all weekend either. He didn't search and drill like an avid fisherman but used his position as a CO to let the people he is suppose to be serving find the spot for him and in my book the guys a jerk and should not be a CO. nuff said...


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

A chump & a jerk, but I didn't realize anybody "OWNED" a spot on the lake.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Old Hunter,
I dont think it is right because you have to let them in your house and tell them what your catching. You don't have to let anyone else in your house and show them what you have caught..


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

FOIA (freedom of information act) would allow you to write a letter to the editor if you wanted giving names, dates and general location.

Embarrassment among peers is a wonderful thing.

Or you can be satisfied with giving a CO a tongue lashing and be done with it.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Ohhh I misunderstood that, I thought that you were just sitting on buckets and knocking em dead and the guy had the audacity to throw a permenate on top of it. I would still write a nasty letter.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

A true ars IMO...


----------



## get the net (Oct 28, 2004)

Did he bring everybody and his brother with or just a friend to enjoy a good bite. Did you still catch fish or did you let the situation(your perception of wrong) ruin your day.

It's been my experience that crappies don't school that tightly that you couldn't still get some fish. Secret spots don't last very long in this day and age.

I agree with old hunter, on that day, he was just another guy out fishing. 
He was just fortunate enough to know where they were biting. He should have at least thanked you for the information.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Who cares :roll: Why sit and ***** because you moved your house? Sure is funny how poeple think they own there " honeyhole"....Give me a break. :eyeroll: 
If I saw you had crappies laying all over the ice I would have moved my house there after you left.


----------



## tightlines (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey goosebuster. READ the entire story. I didn't imply or say that I owned any honey spot on a lake. It is public waters and I know that anyone has a right to set up after I leave. This entire story boils down to an officer with a bad disposition and a general disrespect for his fellow angler. We told the story to several other anglers out there that weekend and almost every local described him, his truck and his crappy attitude. This guy is very disliked in that county from what we have found out. He could have handled this situation in a professional manner but he chose a smirk on his face and a stupid remark. That in my opinion does not make for a good game warden. This entire thing went way beyond him using his position to find the hot spot.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

If there is still only one house there, you should be happy it was a CO who moved in and not some dude from town. There'd be 20 there by now if "YOUR hot spot" was really that hot.

I'm not praising the CO by any means but I think you're over-reacting a little. Drilling holes does not make you an avid fisherman, or preclude him from being one.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

What he did is not illegal. Tacky maybe, but not illegal.Any one of us here would probably do the same.But I can see your point being a co and all.
How about you set up your house right next to his (a legal distance of course) if there is one? Or a letter to his supervisor explaining the circumstance.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

You know, TightLines The CO did nothing wrong.
But I will tell you this, I have seen and dealt with this kind of person in the Army.

I kept an eye on them and they the same, but sooner or later I they got in trouble for something else and I got to repreman them and won in the end, not easy but I was patient.

I'm not much of a Ice Fisherman, I have no auger or nice stuff for ice fishing, but when my kids and I go, once in a great while, we find a spot, 
I always ask for permission to use the old holes even if maybe the fisherman coming off the lake did not have them.

Treating people like people, being curtious, and honesty goes a long way
Keep your head up, and keep fishing.
<*))))>><


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

If you are young you probaly feel mad but when you get older you get used to the competition that goes along with the sport. 8)


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Its always sucky lose a spot (been there, done that), but I think I would have offered the guy a beer and asked if I could drill a few holes close to the spot. Most times a guy will let you if you ask, I know Ive never said no when someone wanted to come closer than 50 feet to me. Its possible that a real opportunity to develop a good repoir with the CO was wasted. COs are a wealth of information if they like you.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

I find this thread to be a joke. Tightlines got all upset because
someone was fishing were he caught some crappies.

Big deal, I would call it a fringe benefit for a CO.

There is no difference that a CO checking you after you limited
out on geese/ducks and the next day he is there with his buddies.

Not a damn thing you can do about it, he was legal and had 
every right to fish there, period.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Holy Crap, Dod hell freeze over...........PSDC and I agree on something!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I was reading this exact same thread by Tightlines on another web site. It came out that the game officer was fishing in "his" hole all right, but it was TWO WEEKS LATER! Once this information came out he didn't get any more sympathy! Good grief, Tightlines, how can you expect to "own" a portion of any lake for 2 weeks or more??? I fail to see how the CO used his "authority" to move in on you in any way, shape or form. Grow up and quit whining!


----------



## charles (Mar 20, 2004)

AK= tires cut water in gas tank
NC =set him up with excessive limit and or littering and call lawman
AK= burn the house down
MI=spud the bum under
WI=ice melter works wonders

The above are only examples of direct actions that could take place. they are only for second hand Fictitious humor. I take no liablity from make no suggestion to take any actions against squatter/rude b*stards or oppertunistic moochers..... :splat: 
Best regards and good luck,
Chuck
P.S. my two cents is the guy is crooked and a poor example of what a "CO" is....


----------



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

I think the "It was two weeks ago when I fished there" sums it up. Even if it was the next day, you snooze you lose, CO or another angler. Sucks but that is why it is a public lake.


----------

